# Nigerian with reported Al Qaeda link attempts bomb attack on US airliner



## CougarKing (25 Dec 2009)

> *Nigerian who allegedly tried to ignite powder on flight claims al-Qaida ties*
> 
> BREAKING NEWS
> msnbc.com and NBC News
> ...


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (25 Dec 2009)

For those around the globe who take their freedoms and liberties for granted: It seems airline was lucky this time.  However, terrorists only need to be successful once.


----------



## Spanky (25 Dec 2009)

There were 278 passengers on that plan, and it was approaching Detroit Metro.  If it had gone according to their plan, it may have come down over the Windsor area.   A lot of lucky people this Christmas Day.


----------



## x512er (26 Dec 2009)

By The Associated Press, cbc.ca, Updated: December 25, 2009 11:41 PM
Admitted al-Qaeda agent tries to blow up plane

A man who admits to being an al-Qaeda supporter tried to blow up a Northwest Airlines plane Friday as it was preparing to land in Detroit, but travellers who smelled smoke and heard what sounded like firecrackers rushed to subdue him, passengers and federal officials said.

Flight 253 — with 278 passengers and 11 crew members aboard — was about 20 minutes from the airport when passengers heard popping noises, witnesses said.

At least one person climbed over others and jumped on the man, identified as a Nigerian. Shortly afterward, the suspect was taken to the front of the plane with his pants cut off and his legs burned, a passenger said.

One U.S. intelligence official said the explosive device was a mix of powder and liquid. It failed when the passenger tried to detonate it.

"It sounded like a firecracker in a pillowcase," said Peter Smith, a traveller from the Netherlands. "First there was a pop, and then [there] was smoke." Smith said a passenger sitting opposite the man climbed over people, went across the aisle and tried to restrain the man.

Syed Jafri, another passenger, said he saw a glow and smelled smoke. Then, he said, "a young man behind me jumped on him."

Smith said the heroic passenger appeared to have been burned.

The White House said it believed it was an attempted act of terrorism and stricter security measures were quickly imposed on airline travel. It did not specify what those were.

Law enforcement officials identified the suspect in Friday's attempted attack as Umar Farouk Abdul Mutallab. One law enforcement official said the man claimed to have been instructed by al-Qaeda to detonate the plane over U.S. soil.

The man was being questioned Friday evening. An intelligence official said he was being held and treated in an Ann Arbor, Mich., hospital.

Flight 253 began in Nigeria and went through Amsterdam en route to Detroit. There was nothing out of the ordinary about the flight until it was on final approach to Detroit, said Federal Aviation Administration spokeswoman Elizabeth Isham Cory.

That is when the pilot declared an emergency, she said. The flight landed at 12:51 p.m. ET, she said. Delta Air Lines Inc., which bought Northwest last year, said that "upon approach to Detroit, a passenger caused a disturbance." It said the passenger was subdued immediately and the crew asked that law enforcement officials meet the flight.

Melinda Dennis, who was seated in the front row of the plane, said the man involved was brought to the front row and seated near her. She said he was taken off the plane handcuffed to a stretcher.

U.S. President Barack Obama was notified of the incident and discussed it with security officials, the White House said. It said he is monitoring the situation and receiving regular updates from his vacation spot in Hawaii.

Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano was also been briefed and officials say she is closely monitoring the situation.

The department encouraged travellers to be observant and aware of their surroundings and report any suspicious behaviour to law enforcement officials.



Sweet ...he only burned himself and unfortunately the heroic passenger that jumped on him.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Dec 2009)

Video of how a binary explosive works.

http://www.livevideo.com/video/B9BF2E8594CD4C89AA35D3DF3F53302F/how-to-make-a-binary-explosive-or-ied.aspx


http://www.nypost.com/p/news/n...VwlYC8M0rFfwIwkjVXXM

A Dutch airline passenger told The Post how he leapt into action when an alleged Muslim terrorist tried to blow up a Detroit-bound airliner packed with 300 people just moments before landing. 

Chaos erupted as alleged terrorist Umar Farouk Abdul Mutallab, 23, tried to set off a sophisticated explosive device strapped to his body.

"Suddenly, we hear a bang. It sounded like a firecracker went off," said Jasper Schuringa, a film director who was traveling to the US to visit friends.

"When [it] went off, everybody panicked ... Then someone screamed, ‘Fire! Fire!’" 

Schuringa, sitting in seat 20J, in the right-most section of the Airbus 330, looked to his left. "I saw smoke rising from a seat ... I didn’t hesitate. I just jumped," he said. 

Schuringa dove over four passengers to reach Abdul Mutallab’s seat. The suspect had a blanket on his lap. "It was smoking and there were flames coming from beneath his legs." 

"I searched on his body parts and he had his pants open. He had something strapped to his legs." 

The unassuming hero ripped the flaming, molten object — which resembled a small, white shampoo bottle — off Abdul Mutallab’s left leg, near his crotch. He said he put out the fire with his bare hands. 

Schuringa yelled for water, and members of the flight crew soon appeared with fire extinguishers. Then, he said, he hauled the suspect out of the seat. 

"I took him in a choke to the first class and all the people were like, ‘What’s going on?!" 

"I don’t feel like a hero," Schuringa told the Post as he recuperated with pals. "It was something that came completely natural ... It was something where I had to do something or it was too late."


----------



## wildman0101 (26 Dec 2009)

WTF an incindiary device.... on an airline... dont the airlines have 
or supply an enriched oxygen depending on altitude... that could 
of been horrific. thank the stars a passenger (by the looks of it)
realised what was happening and they were able to land safely
anyway just my thoughts...
                   scoty b


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Dec 2009)

It looks like MI5 knew he was dodgy. How did this guy ever wind up on an airplane in the first place? At least they could have given him the 'rubber glove' treatment... cripes.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/crime/article6968539.ece


----------



## a_majoor (27 Dec 2009)

Mark Steyn:

http://corner.nationalreview.com/post/?q=YzQxZWJhNjhmZTVmNmU2MDMyNmYzNzdlYmE3ZDQ4OTY=



> *Let's Roll 2   [Mark Steyn]
> *
> On September 11th 2001, the government's (1970s) security procedures all failed, and the only good news of the day came from self-reliant citizens (on Flight 93) using their own wits and a willingness to act.
> 
> ...


----------



## willy (27 Dec 2009)

Well, if no one else is going to do it, I would like to give huge thanks and recognition to the dude who took it upon himself to stop this.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (27 Dec 2009)

> dont the airlines have
> or supply an enriched oxygen depending on altitude...



No.


----------



## CougarKing (27 Dec 2009)

AGAIN?? ??? WTF?



> DETROIT - *A second Nigerian man was been taken into custody aboard a jetliner in Detroit after locking himself in the airliner's bathroom, The Associated Press reported. *
> 
> A law enforcement official told the AP that the incident took place aboard the same Northwest flight that was attacked on Christmas Day. The official spoke on condition of anonymity because the incident was ongoing.
> 
> ...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Dec 2009)

It was reported on the live news here the second guy tried to storm the cockpit.  Fairly low tech stuff.  WTF is going on in Amsterdam?  All of the decent security dudes off for Christmas?  And I don't get why Detroit is being targetted.  With the amount of terrorism support that comes out of Dearborn, I can't imagine why they would want that kind of attention.  
As for the dude who stopped the bomb guy, bravo zulu to him for acting.  However, at such time as you hear "what sounded like a firecracker" you can just skip to thanking God, since the asshole lo-ordded and it would have been too late at that point if it had gone off the way it had supposed to.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (27 Dec 2009)

Here is a round-up of news about Mr. Abdul Mutallab. The first is from the NY DAILY NEWS:

 Father of Umar Farouk Abdul Mutallab, Nigerian terror suspect in Flight 253 attack, warned U.S. 



> The younger Mutallab was not on any no-fly list when he flew from Nigeria to Detroit through Amsterdam, Rep. Pete King (R-L.I.) told the Daily News.





> ... he tried to ignite powder strapped to his leg with a a chemical-filled syringe, he was tackled by a heroic passenger aboard Northwest Flight 253.





> His last-known address near the school is a $4 million apartment in Central London. Police were searching there Saturday morning.



SKYNEWS. 

 Airliner Bomb Suspect Was Refused UK Visa 



> Passengers said Abdul Mutallab spent about 20 minutes in the toilet before returning to his seat and pulling a blanket over himself, the Justice Department said.
> 
> "Passengers then heard popping noises similar to firecrackers, smelled an odor, and some observed Abdul Mutallab's pants leg and the wall of the airplane on fire," the statement added.





> According to preliminary FBI tests the device contained an explosive known as PETN or pentaerythritol.



CBS.

 Nigerian Suspect Charged In NWA Bomb Plot 



> The components were apparently mixed in-flight and included a powdery substance, multiple law enforcement and counterterrorism officials said.



This just shows that its doesn't matter how good the security is, someone can slip through. Now we get more onerous security measures which will do nothing to protect airline passengers.  Which may be part of the plan. Remember, a part of a terrorist campaign is to carry out attacks that provoke the government security forces into repressive measures which, in turn, results in a backlash from the ordinary citizenry.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Dec 2009)

Firstly, good on the citizen who initially stopped this coward, as who knows what would have happened if he was left to carry out his 'death wish'.  

Although I have basic qualifications in DMEO, and I have used PETN, one needs a proper initiator, as without it, PETN will just burn, that looks to be what happened. 

Currently I am in the NE USA, in New Hampshire, and within a week or so, I will embark for LA, onwards to Brisbane, so I am in the thick of this new post-panic secuirty upgrade. I will be leaving from Logan International Airport in Boston, the same airport in which some of the 9-11 terrorists left from.

I can sum up by saying we are only as strong as our weakest link, and at the most busiest holiday travel time of the year for us western 'infidels'. Along with crowds and the generic repetitave complaciency of those doing the screening, our enemies will use this to their advantage, and they nearly chalked up a win this time. Let us not give them a second chance. Meanwhile the leftwing US governemtn is already 'druming up' their spin on this matter, and its only taken Obama 4 days to publically speak, which I find odd for a leader of a country. Many here in the USA are critical of his lack of concern, and slothenly response for what is a serious and significant incident, and I can't blame them for being critical.

WRT travelling home. I don't care how long I have to wait in queues, or be 'inconvenienced', I'd rather be late than MURDERED with countless others.  Whatever measures which can be now interim or knee-jerk in nature will hopefully ensure  safer skies for all of us to fly in until stronger more permanant guidelines can be devised.

So, if you think that security measures can be relaxed in light of now in excess of 8 yrs since the way we lived changed for ever, you're wrong.

Remember we're only as strong as out weakest link.


Regards from Merrimack NH,

OWDU


----------



## Jammer (28 Dec 2009)

I'll echo what OWDU stated.
I have been thumbing though my copy of the 9-11 Commissions report, and it would seem that initial measures such as new screening eqpt and the like have been implemented for the most part, there looks be a systemic mistrust of all associated agencies fused into DHS.
the CIA doesn't talk to NSA...NSA doesn't talk to DHS and so on.
Fusion centers created to gather and process it through the intellegence cycle get as far as dissemination and stops there.
Who needs it? Why? Do they know what to do with the product?
Air Marshals on international flights? Apparently not all of them. 
We in the west are infamous for knee-jerk reactions AFTER something has happened. then we go overboard until the citizenry complains that thier rights are being infriged....In the business of airline security one can look at the way EL AL in Israel does security ALL the time wherever the fly.
This will happen again, notdoubt about it, but at what cost?


It'll be interesting to see who are going to be the next to be interred in the graveyard of broken airlines. Less choice more cost


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Dec 2009)

Death penalty.
Use his assets to buy better detection equipment for airports.
Find out who let him through security and fire them.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Dec 2009)

This from _The Guardian_ (Lagos, Nigeria):


> THE Al-Qaeda terrorist network yesterday accepted responsibility for Umar Farouk Abdulmutallab's attempt to blow up the flight carrying 300 passengers in the United States (U.S.) was in retaliation for alleged U.S. strikes on Yemeni soil.
> 
> A suspect, Umar Farouk Abdulmutallab, is being held for allegedly trying to blow up the flight carrying 300 passengers.
> 
> ...



PDF of AQ's statement claiming responsibility (official English translation) attached - PM me if you want the Arabic version.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (28 Dec 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Although I have basic qualifications in DMEO, and I have used PETN, one needs a proper initiator, as without it, PETN will just burn, that looks to be what happened.



Thanks for confirming my suspicions  - I thought it sounded strange he used a syringe to inject some substance (nitroglycerin according to anonymous "experts") into the PETN, however, not being a demolitions guys I wasn't sure. 

Which brings up my next question for our experts out there: how deadly is PETN? According to one report the size of the device was 80 grams, (2.8 oz's). The experts say this would have brought the airliner down (Mutallab had a window seat so an explosion could have ruptured the fuselage, causing decompression and possible fuselage failure, so the experts may be right).   Thoughts any one??



> I will be leaving from Logan International Airport in Boston, the same airport in which some of the 9-11 terrorists left from.


  

I've was reading a write-up on Israeli airport/airline security measures and apparently Logan is one airport that has adopted similar measures. Good Luck!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Dec 2009)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Thanks for confirming my suspicions  - I thought it sounded strange he used a syringe to inject some substance (nitroglycerin according to anonymous "experts") into the PETN, however, not being a demolitions guys I wasn't sure.
> 
> Which brings up my next question for our experts out there: how deadly is PETN? According to one report the size of the device was 80 grams, (2.8 oz's). The experts say this would have brought the airliner down (Mutallab had a window seat so an explosion could have ruptured the fuselage, causing decompression and possible fuselage failure, so the experts may be right).   Thoughts any one??
> 
> ...



The most obvious use of PETN is as an explosive. It is more sensitive to shock or friction than TNT or tetryl. It is difficult to detonate, as dropping it or setting it on fire will typically not cause an explosion. It is thus never used alone. It is primarily used in booster and bursting charges of small caliber ammunition, in upper charges of detonators in some land mines and shells, and as the explosive core of detonation cord. PETN is also one of the ingredients of the Semtex plastic explosive.


----------



## old fart (28 Dec 2009)

PETN is commonly the primary filler in military grade detonators....

I like the comment" commonly used as an explosive," it is an explosive, and a very powerful one (one of the most powerful).... 

As for means of initiation of any explosive device, not my bag to add to get into that here....


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (29 Dec 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Find out who let him through security and fire them.



Fire the underpaid employee of the low bid contractor?  Maybe it's time for governments around the world to take responsibilty for airline security.  It's really strange that El Al may be the safest airline in the world but it is no accident.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Dec 2009)

My favourite take on this so far:

*To hell with taking off shoes*

“I’m sorry, ma’am, but you’re missing some important items in your carry-ons.”

“You’re kidding, right? I read the TSA web site before I packed. I’ve got the –”

“Yes, you have the 3 ounce canister of pepper spray and the handcuffs. But nothing else meets the requirements.”

“Well, my husband has –”

“Ma’am, I’m going to level with you. The Glock 19 is a good choice, and I’m happy with that, but you only have one ten round magazine, and they’re all 95 grain loads. What if you have to shoot someone?”

“My husband has a 1911, a 357 backup, and –”

“We’re talking about you, ma’am. I’d like you to dig around in that bin over there and find some better ammo. We’ll even upgrade you to a 45 if you want. And the airline is offering free miles for passengers with body armor.”

“Well . . . three magazines? Annnd . . . a set of those cute pink throwing knives?”

“That will do. Have a safe flight.”


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Dec 2009)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> Fire the underpaid employee of the low bid contractor?  Maybe it's time for governments around the world to take responsibilty for airline security.  It's really strange that El Al may be the safest airline in the world but it is no accident.



I agree. I fly fairly often and it seems to me that the people who perform the security duties are going through the motions.
No private corporation nor airline should  be responsible for airline security, IMO.
BTW, who screens the people working on the ramp? Ie, baggage handlers, refuelers, de-icers etc? Just a thought....


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Dec 2009)

Ever fly into or out of Caracas?  I was half expecting to be loaded into cattle cars for a spot of re education.  You don't want to even crack a smile in that security lineup.  Short hair was enough to get me some extra attention... "You are soldier, no?"


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Dec 2009)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> Fire the underpaid employee of the low bid contractor?  Maybe it's time for governments around the world to take responsibilty for airline security.  It's really strange that El Al may be the safest airline in the world but it is no accident.



Thats what I said Dennis.

Do you think we should excuse his or her lack of attention to detail, professionalisim and diligence just because he or she doesn't make $30/hour?  At what pay rate should we hold people responsible for such trivial things as safeguarding a few hundred lives?

 :nod:


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (30 Dec 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Do you think we should excuse his or her lack of attention to detail, professionalisim and diligence just because he or she doesn't make $30/hour?  At what pay rate should we hold people responsible for such trivial things as safeguarding a few hundred lives?



I am just saying that the system is the problem.  When the whole point is to do the job as cheaply as possible you are probably competing with fast food for workers.  Of course the employee should be fired but will he/she be replaced by one of equal abilities.


----------



## muskrat89 (30 Dec 2009)

Well in the US I don't think they are "low bid" or even contracted. They're Federal employees and it looks like they start out at about 13-14 bucks/hour.  www.tsa.gov


----------



## Jammer (30 Dec 2009)

That's a pretty narrow view of a system that has a lot moving parts to work effectively.
It goes a lot deeper than the screener at the gate.
Inter-agency squabbles, complacency or overconfidence among high level govt departments responsible for the many "watch lists"...(8 at the last count).
The list goes on and on.


----------



## Old Sweat (30 Dec 2009)

The people that screwed this up badly were not jusy the screeners at the airport. Admittedly somebody did not react when apparently he purchased a one-way ticket with cash and did not have any luggage to check. There are also fingers to be pointed at the US security and intelligence system which did not react to what were some pretty clear signals in advance of the event.


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (30 Dec 2009)

The result of this latest attempt will be the deployment of full body screening units.  The Dutch are already moving on this.  Canada was testing them recently and some airports had intended to deploy them however we can expect to see the rapid implementation of these units swiftly.  These are the units that a passenger walks thru and it captures a body image at the most detailed level.  Civil libertarians view these systems as completely invasive of personal privacy.  

The challenge with no-fly or watch lists are national and international privacy laws.  Nations cannot achieve consensus on privacy and as such the exchange of information on national watch lists runs up against these laws.  Terrorists and trans-national criminals know this and exploit the loop holes.


----------



## PanaEng (30 Dec 2009)

old fart said:
			
		

> PETN is commonly the primary filler in military grade detonators....
> 
> I like the comment" commonly used as an explosive," it is an explosive, and a very powerful one (one of the most powerful)....
> 
> As for means of initiation of any explosive device, not my bag to add to get into that here....



Other uses: (from Wikipedia)


> Like the related explosive nitroglycerin (glyceryl trinitrate), PETN is also used medically as a vasodilator in the treatment of heart conditions. These drugs work by releasing the signaling gas nitric oxide in the body. A medicine for heart disease, Lentonitrat, is nearly pure PETN.[4]



For initiating it you need a primary explosive - some of which can be initiated by an appropriate liquid being added and starting the chemical reaction. It seems that he did not have enough of the primary explosive or got degraded iot initiate the PETN.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Feb 2012)

A bit of closure:  life sentence, no parole, for underwear bomber...


> A Nigerian man accused of trying to bomb a US-bound flight on Christmas Day 2009 has been sentenced to life in prison without parole.
> 
> Umar Farouk Abdulmutallab, 25, pleaded guilty to attempting to blow up a commercial plane as a would-be suicide mission for al-Qaeda.
> 
> ...


BBC, 16 Feb 12


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Feb 2012)

Good to see Capt Underpants go down in flames like that.  If it was here, he'd be out lighting up his package again in a couple of years.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Feb 2012)

And life without parole over there means you go out in a box at the end.

Not like Canada's 10-25 year 'Life' terms :


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Feb 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> And life without parole over there means you go out in a box at the end.
> 
> Not like Canada's 10-25 year 'Life' terms :


Agreed.  Life should be life.  Hopefully his is short.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Feb 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Agreed.  Life should be life.  Hopefully his is short.



 I hope he lives to be 100 

He's not going anywhere.


----------



## Sadukar09 (17 Feb 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> And life without parole over there means you go out in a box at the end.
> 
> Not like Canada's 10-25 year 'Life' terms :



Declare him a dangerous offender and voila, indefinite imprisonment.  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Feb 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I hope he lives to be 100
> 
> He's not going anywhere.


I'm thinking of this shitbird being housed by the taxpayer.  Why should they get screwed for the next 70+ years.  That's why I say short.  Unless there was a strong possibility to see his whole Jhiad ideals burn to the ground with it's complete system collapse world wide and we win totally.  Then, sure.  Just so he could see the abject failure of his belief system and be a double loser for the rest of his days.  Seeing as that's not going to happen.  Save the taxpayer some dough, short span.


----------

